# What's the closest you've come to being accidently shot?



## Jody Hawk (Aug 24, 2006)

Any of y'all had an incident where you were nearly shot? I was bird hunting with my Uncle one morning, I couldn't have been no more than 14 years old. We saw my bird dog Freckles locked down on point just inside a barbed wire fence. I went through with no problem but as my Uncle went through his boot lace had come untied and it hung the barbed wire. (I know he should have handed me his gun)It caused him to stumble and unbeknownest to him his safety was off. His shotgun went off and blowed a hole the size of a basketball less than two feet from my right foot. If that load would have hit my foot it would have blown it clean off. The covey of birds came up and me, Freckles or my Uncle knew what had happened !!!!! It scared him to death, he begged me not to let my Aunt know what happened and I never told a soul until he died when I told my Daddy about it one day. I can still see it like it was yesterday, I've got his shotgun in yonder right now. Lots of good memories around that old gun but this was a scary one.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 24, 2006)

SFreeman!

HUSH!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> SFreeman!
> 
> HUSH!



This is about you being shot, not shooting somebody !!!  That was funny when it was over, I'll never forget that look on Scott's face !!!!!!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 24, 2006)

I caught a pellet in my left hand duck hunting. A buddy shot a wounded duck on the water and he didn't know exactly where I was and a piece of steel shot went to the bone in my ring finger.  It got infected and I had to get it removed. There is about an inch and a half scar running up my finger. A great reminder of what can happen when someone does something irresponsible. I'm really lucky that was the only pellet that hit me. I was only 30 yds from him when he shot!!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 24, 2006)

1) Jump a creek a few years ago and my rifle that was over my shoulder went off (a .25-06 going off about 5 inches from your ear is loud and willd do permanent damage).  The only thing I could figure out was my pistol stocked must have bumped my safety.  Almost shot me or Nugefan.  
2) Almost shot my dad from about 10-15 feet while woodcock hunting when I was a young teenager.  I swung on a bird quickly while fighting off some vines and I pulled the trigger but the gun did not go off.  I would have shot my dad right in the back of the head.  I'm not sure how many times divine intervention has played a part in my life but I assure you, that was one.


----------



## slightly grayling (Aug 24, 2006)

Snipe hunting.....those things fly head-high.....I probably never was close to gettting shot but I was on edge the entire hunt....IMO snipe are best hunted alone!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 24, 2006)

In maybe 1989 or so I was hunting in a small club and was cutting a view blocking tree off the side of a real thick logging road, took off my coat cause it was so hot and my vest went with it.   So here I am with a hand saw cutting this tree when for some reason I think I hear something and take 2 steps out into the road....I was looking at the pointy end of a barrel about 15 feet away!

Seems the fella did not know I was on the logging road hunting that morning and was slipping down the road when he heard and awful racket in the bushes and was on one knee waiting one the big buck to step out.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 24, 2006)

Over at a friends house when I was around 13.  Guy's dad had a new gun and accidently discharged it about 4 feet away into the side of a barn.


----------



## vince (Aug 24, 2006)

I ws about 13 we had a bunch of yard birds running around up at Clarks Hill Lake.So the parents said I could go shoot one for dinner.Well the one I shot did not die so I went to bash its head in with the butt end of the .22 and I had already chambered one.The gun went off and I guess I missed my head about a foot.That really scared me had'nt done anything that supid since.With a gun anyway!


----------



## Bill Brown (Aug 24, 2006)

A few years back, a friend & I were hunting on a farm I had leased. I told him to go around the corner to the back end of a field. I set up in a ground blind, 300 yards from him. About an hour before dark I heard him shoot, and about two minutes later see him coming around the corner, he's still about 200 yds. away from me. I see him making some movements so I put the binos on him. I am looking at him looking at me through his rifle scope. To say I was not  pleased is an understatement.


----------



## Derka (Aug 24, 2006)

Me and a friend were riding 4 wheelers on a gas line(govt. owned, it was a popular place to ride) one day and came across some nails and cables tied around trees about neck level if your on a 4wheeler.  well we thought it was kinda dangerous so we destroyed it, well, little did we know there was a crazy man out there that was installing the traps. After we take care of the traps we hear the man yelling so we take off(we were kinda spooked) we were hauling butt through the woods and that son of a ____ shoots about 5 to 7 times at us...scared the crap out of us.  Never went back there again.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 24, 2006)

Been sprayed on a Dove field. 

Shot twice (by the same idiot) on a Pheasant hunt in South Dakota..... it ended  badly for him , we did the Man Dance and he rode home scabbed up from lesson he badly needed to learn about Gun Safety. It goes without saying we are no longer friends.


----------



## willbuck (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> SFreeman!
> 
> HUSH!



The nightmares of that afternoon had just diminished and now you two had to bring it back up.

Ric Flair - Ric Flair!


----------



## ButcherTony (Aug 24, 2006)

had a buddy git shot turkey hunting . put his eye out.16 ga.good thing not a 12ga. by a pocher.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 24, 2006)

Stayed too late and had to go out the window.....


----------



## huntfish (Aug 24, 2006)

Had a 22 caliber bullet removed from my friend's leg while we were standing together so it was really close.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 24, 2006)

I've had Dove/Quail load rain down on me of an opening day Dove shoot a couple of times. I wear eye protection always now.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 24, 2006)

Forgot, had three rounds of .308 come skipping directly over my head once when I took a turn on a road in a hilly cutover that went where my dad didn't realize and I was too young to think about.   
Hearing the bullets skip within a few feet overhead and then into the trees and THEN hear the gun shots is a sequence of sounds I'll never forget.


----------



## Trizey (Aug 24, 2006)

I've been showered by pellets dove hunting many times....


The time that really scared me was at John's Mtn. WMA shooting range.  I had take two of my buddies with me and I was letting them shoot my guns.  One of my buddies was holding my 30.06 and had it standing barrel up on the shooting bench.  He accidentally pulled the trigger some how and shot a nice hole in the roof.  There were about a dozen people under there shooting.


----------



## jcarter (Aug 24, 2006)

i was deer hunting with a friend. i walked around to get in the passenger side of his truck. about the time i got to the door mirror his rifle went off. he had laid it across the front seat and it went off. 308 round came through the passenger door.


----------



## KGauger (Aug 24, 2006)

*Quail hunting*

I use to hunt with this university professor who did not grow up hunting.  We both had Brittanys and we were hunting on a day when there was some snow on the ground.  My dog locked up and I could see the quail on the ground.  So I called him over and he came up on my right side.  The quail flushed and flew directly to my left.  I was about to pull the trigger when a gun went off in my ear and the side of my face felt the hot blast.  I spun away while yelling at the idiot and he shot again.  I declined to hunt with him anymore.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 24, 2006)

A friend and I were hunting in maine and we were hunting this mountain side.  Well he was suppose to go to the top and over the other side where it opened up  quite a bit, I was going to work the middle around the mountain and try to push deer to him, well he didnt go where he was suppose to, I came up over this little knoll into a bowl and stepped through downed pine branch covered by snow and made a loud crack.........So I grabbed my grunt call and make a few grunts to maybe ease a close by buck.....well the only thing that heard me was my friend and he thought I was a deer so he snort wheezed at me....at this point we both can see a litle movement through this little group of thick furs, so both expecting a monster maine buck to present its self and anymoment.... after about 5 minutes neither of us see anything.....I call my friend on the radio and ask him if he jumped a buck on his way up the mountain,  he said no and he didnt go up the mountiain he was about half way up and in a bowl cause he just heard buck grunt at him and snort wheezed and it grunted back..........I am sure if there was anyone listening to our convo over the radio it would have been hilarious up to the point to where we started cussin eachother out.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 24, 2006)

3 ft !


----------



## stev (Aug 24, 2006)

You do know its the shot that you dont hear that gets you.Ive had a 22 short in my left thigh when i was a young boy.And i didnt hear the shot.It ended up having a sharp pain in the thigh at first.Of course it was an accident by my cousin.I know know excuse.An empty gun will hurt you.Aklways treat a weapon as if it were loaded .These are my feelings.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 24, 2006)

when it comes to gun saftey...........almost is tooooo close.


----------



## muleh (Aug 24, 2006)

NOYDB said:
			
		

> Stayed too late and had to go out the window.....




That was you?


----------



## stev (Aug 24, 2006)

jcarter said:
			
		

> i was deer hunting with a friend. i walked around to get in the passenger side of his truck. about the time i got to the door mirror his rifle went off. he had laid it across the front seat and it went off. 308 round came through the passenger door.


That sounds a little to close for comfort.


----------



## Robk (Aug 24, 2006)

hunting on fort stewart a few years ago I had run into some yahoo's from Jacksonville and I took out my map to make sure we were all far enough apart for the afternoon hunt and satisified I went back to my truck for lunch and then back to my stand to wait for dark.  a couple hours later there was a shot and a round passed right under my tree stand and hit a tree right near by.  after cussing at who ever snuck in on me I got down and worked my way out to give an earfull to who ever it was.  Turns out that it was on of the floridiots who decided he liked the area that I was in better then where he said he was going to setup.  said he shot at a nice 8pt and that he thought I was high enough in my pine tree to take the shot in that direction.

Now I don't even think about hunting within a half mile of any road access when i hunt public land.

R


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 24, 2006)

Canton, GA.... on some land now owned by the CCWSA.

Me and my buddy Mack were walking down towards the river.   I didn't know it at the time, but he was fingering his trigger while we walked...  He touched it and BOOM, right in front my feet a 180gr bullet from a 30-06 made a nice lil' crater...

He had a trigger job done on the rifle a week earlier and didn't realize how light it actually was...

We had a long talk about saftey positions, finger OVER the trigger gaurd and not IN it...

Last time I hunted with him.  Not because of that, but we just kinda went our own ways.  It happens when you graduate high school...


----------



## cowboyron (Aug 24, 2006)

Sitting in a big Ash tree along a creek that was the property line. Big corn field behind me and as I turned (must have heard hunters) I see them walking the corn pheasant hunting. About that time a rooster flies up and boom then I hear the pellets come through the tree I'm in.....twice. I took my reversable floppy hat and turned it to orange and started waving it like a surrender flag. They never did see me but moved on into another direction. I sure was glad of that.

Then of course there were some incidents where I was almost shot on purpose.........but we won't go there.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 24, 2006)

Me and a high school buddy were putting on a two man drive...We had done it 2 times and killed 2 deer...On the third drive I was walking down a woods line going to get in position...My buddy was straight behind me ....A doe came out of the woods in front of me...I was between him and the deer and he shot at it with a 243...No telling how close that bullet got to me....I cussed him out and we haven't been deer hunting together since..


----------



## Gagirl77 (Aug 24, 2006)

I was almost shot as a kid...not hunting related. We were playing in an old cabin in the woods (our hut) and a buzzard had laid a nest in there and chased us out. We were so scared. We were talking about shooting it. I was 10 or 11 and so was my friend....of course my younger brother was tagging along. We were mad that our play area was taken and just venting by saying someone needed to shoot it........well my little brother took it serious and when we got back home he went and got a gun out of Dad's locked closet ( don't know how???) and came in and said he would. No more than i could say anything he pulled the trigger and blew a whole in the wall beside me. I have no idea how he got the gun or loaded it. 
I was scared of guns for along time due to that. Needless to say mom made dad get rid of his guns.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 24, 2006)

Need I say anything more than identify your target...I was shot by a 62 year old guy who was suppposed to be wearing corrective lenses but took off his glasses cause they were fogged up.  he saw movement and shot me and my cousin in the face at only 26 yards...spent 46 days in the hospital and my cousin spent 51 days in...if i could of shot back, i would of.  Also, he was trespassing and was told to leave the week before, this is why my family and i are so strict about trespassers...This was after 2 weeks...


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 24, 2006)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:
			
		

> Need I say anything more than identify your target...I was shot by a 62 year old guy who was suppposed to be wearing corrective lenses but took off his glasses cause they were fogged up.  he saw movement and shot me and my cousin in the face at only 26 yards...spent 46 days in the hospital and my cousin spent 51 days in...if i could of shot back, i would of.  Also, he was trespassing and was told to leave the week before, this is why my family and i are so strict about trespassers...This was after 2 weeks...



 Good Lord....your guardian angel was on top of his game that day.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 24, 2006)

Holy moly.That's terrible.


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 24, 2006)

When I was about 15, a tresspasser shot at movement with a 30-06 and splintered a tree branch about 10 feet from me.  How he missed all the orange I'll never know, I looked like the great pumpkin...hat, coat, even orange pants.  It was all my dad could do to refrain from beating him into a pulp but did hold him at gunpoint until the sheriff arrived.  I think the guy was more upset about what almost just happened than he was for getting arrested for tresspassing on our farm.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 24, 2006)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:
			
		

> Need I say anything more than identify your target...I was shot by a 62 year old guy who was suppposed to be wearing corrective lenses but took off his glasses cause they were fogged up.  he saw movement and shot me and my cousin in the face at only 26 yards...spent 46 days in the hospital and my cousin spent 51 days in...if i could of shot back, i would of.  Also, he was trespassing and was told to leave the week before, this is why my family and i are so strict about trespassers...This was after 2 weeks...


   Good grief!


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 24, 2006)

Sitting in a treestand in Jasper county 7 years ago, somebody was shooting squirells and the .22 bulletts flew close enough for me to hear the zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 24, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Sitting in a treestand in Jasper county 7 years ago, somebody was shooting squirells and the .22 bulletts flew close enough for me to hear the zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing


If you'd have kept still I could have got ya'.  Never understood why you were squirrel hunting out of a treestand anyway.


----------



## Todd E (Aug 24, 2006)

Rabbit Hunting..............

Had one in the party(son of beagle pack owner) who liked to chase the dogs rather than patiently wait. Me and buddy were standing together, chating, waiting on pack to circle rabbit back. Unbeknownst to us, son had circled right up above us. When dogs circled rabbit down ridge towards us, son stepped out of short pines and swung on rabbit as it headed right at us. I ducked to the right and buddy ducked left throwing up his arm. He ended up being in front of me and caught about six shots in his right arm. Stung his arm good. Luckily it was cold and he had on a thick jacket which slowed down the shot. Later on, got scattered around my legs in thick brush by the same guy as he chased the dogs around. That was it!!! We had a real serious talk then!!!


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Aug 24, 2006)

Me and three buddies took a boat up the Ogeechees river and found a spot we wanted to look at for future camping or fishing. We got out of the boat and began looking around and from across the river (Ft Stewart) we hear BOOM. Then a split second later we hear THWAP against a tree about 2 ft from us. I'd like to think it was just a "stray" bullet, but who knows. Needless to say we got the fudge outta dodge!!!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 25, 2006)

I almost Killed my best hunting partner,my little brother, He was slightly in front of me to my left and we were sighting in our shotguns with slugs when I pumped in a fresh round and had my finger on the trigger. It went off and I was holding it at hip level !!! It  would have killed him !!! Thank the Lord I did'nt !!!


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Aug 25, 2006)

Kind of scarey how many people have had close calls!!! This just goes to show why the Hunter Safety Course laws are in place. Just think of how much worse things could've been if people didn't have to take it. While it's not fool proof, I'm sure it has made a difference.


----------



## COYOTE X (Aug 25, 2006)

I had caught a worthless waste of life, skumbag trespasser on our land in Oglethorpe county a couple of times and "just " removed him and gave him a criminal trespass warning (early in my career, I would do things differently now). Well, one november morning, about 10:00, my dad and I went to the back side of our property (500 acres) and were easing ridge to ridge when that Skumbag takes a shot w/ his 30-06 into a tree a couple of yards away from me as he was on our property line w/ no vest on! Well, he almost died that day........he should have but I was so angry I had to....nevermind, he went to jail. He made the statement "If I wanted to hit you, I would have, I was jus' gonna scare ya'". Never underestimate how stupid people can be!. COYOTE X


----------



## HMwolfpup (Aug 25, 2006)

does being shot count or do you just want close calls?....if being shot counts, I was shot in the back side on a rabbit hunt when I was about 18-19.....thank God for thick, canvas/leather briar britches.


----------



## Count Down (Aug 25, 2006)

An Iraqi firing an AK-47 at my Hummer............



Compliments of a 40mm MK-19 Grenade Launcher, he's no longer with us.......


----------



## NC Hunter (Aug 25, 2006)

I was working outside at my house a few years ago. We had a neighbor who lived up a hill from us that had bird feeders in his yard. I'm standing in my yard and I hear zzziiinnnng, above my head then the crack of a .22.

Needless to say I went up and found the old fellar sitting on his porch shooting squirrels off his bird feeders. I politely showed him the general direction of my house and called his attention to the fact that if I heard the bullet before the concussion then the bullet went close to my head.

Thank the Lord that we don't live near that guy any more.


----------



## NC Hunter (Aug 25, 2006)

Lee County said:
			
		

> An Iraqi firing an AK-47 at my Hummer............
> 
> 
> 
> Compliments of a 40mm MK-19 Grenade Launcher, he's no longer with us.......



Way to go Lee County! Thank you for your service!!!


----------



## alphachief (Aug 25, 2006)

Five or six years ago I was turkey hunting on my old lease in Hancock Co.  I was positioned against a pine tree on the edge of very thick thicket that bordered an open field the birds were dusting in.  I had what I thought was a turkey clucking at me (it responded to my call) from behind.  The stuff was so thick behind me that I felt safe slowly sliding around to the other side of the tree.  Every once and a while I would catch a glimpse of bright blue... and when it got within about 30 yards I lifted my shotgun into place.  A few seconds later the blue color I'd been watching hit a small open spot in the brush, and to my horror, I saw that it was not a turkey, but a stupid local teenage kid in a blue t-shirt crawling on his belly with shotgun in hand...trying to slip on me!

I yelled at him and he ran away.  At first I was really upset because I could have shot him...then I got really scared because it dawned on me that he could of shot ME!


----------



## wildlands (Aug 25, 2006)

I was hunting a military base in Alabama. Slugs only. Well I had seen this small kid 11-12 walk down the road and I wistled at him to let him know I was there. He acknowledge me and went on down the road I thought. Well about 3 hrs later a couple of small does came by. I let them walk. Well they went on down the road and they were no more out of sight when someone opened up. Well it is a good thing I was on the backside of the tree becasue the slugs stared smacking the trees all around me including one that went throught the top of the tree I was in. Come to find out he had only gone about 100 yards down and got up on a bank and went to sleep, when he woke up the does were in front of him and he opened up on them. Well at least in the direction. Needless to say he got yelled at, because I could not move I was drawn up to much to move.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 25, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> If you'd have kept still I could have got ya'.  Never understood why you were squirrel hunting out of a treestand anyway.


You know how us tree rats are we gotta keep moving........btw I was deer hunting and the other guy was on top of the ridge and I ws at the bottom on my property and he was on his


----------



## PHIL M (Aug 25, 2006)

My sleeping bag got shot with me on top of it! It missed my chest cavity by 1 inch.


----------



## Jimbo (Aug 25, 2006)

*In Greene county, around 1990*

someone "helped" a new guy get a license WITHOUT having a Hunter Safety card (First red-flag). The rest of us didn't know about this. We were sittin in camp at lunch, around a small fire, and BOOM!!!!! I jumped up and looked around and the "new guy" was standing about 10 feet from me with a Browning BAR in his hands, white as a ghost. Them we heard a guy in a camper yell "my back is on fire!!!". That was the longest 50 feet I've ever ran. I threw open the camper door and he was laying face down on the top bunk. The bullet has went thru the camper about 6 inches over his back and threw a handful of paneling splinters in his bare back. I started to breathe again about then.

The new guy (I forget his name, since he and his enabler were kicked-out that hour) had removed the box mag, and decided to squeeze the trigger, to quote "release the tension on the gun". I haven't been the same person in camp since that day. I will jump a camp firearms fondler in a New-York minute now.


----------



## DCHunter (Aug 25, 2006)

New years eve I was at my neighbors house shooting fireworks. He had his trailer that he hauls his tractor with parked about 30 feet from where we were. Around 12:00 we heard gunshots from one of the neighbors house but didn't think much of it at the time. 2 months later my neighbor was fiddling with the trailer when he discovered a bullet embedded deep in the wood of the trailer. After thinking about where it could have come from, and looking at the angle of the hole he came to the realization that the neighbors had been firing straight up into the air that New Years Eve and that one of the bullets had come down 30 feet from where we were standing.


----------



## shaggybill (Aug 27, 2006)

I hate telling on myself because it's humiliating, but it did happen, and maybe this story could serve some unknown purpose. 

When I was a kid, I had one of those pellet pistols that can pack a pretty mean punch. I always kept it in my drawer *unloaded and without a C02 cartridge in it*. Well, one day my best friend came over and we were in my room messin around. I pulled out that pellet gun and began acting like a [moron]. Since I always kept it unloaded, I wasnt being very careful with it. We were play-fighting (I was the cop, he was the bad guy), and I put the gun against his temple for the guaranteed victory and pulled the trigger. For some reason the safety was on. I never kept the safety on because I never had the gun loaded. I took the safety off and aimed at my closet door and pulled the trigger again. I turned white as a ghost when a pellet shot through the door. 

Needless to say, even as a kid, I've never, ever felt like a bigger idiot. I dont know if a pellet gun would have killed him, but that day I learned one of the most powerful lessons a person can learn. 

Guns, even pellet guns, are not toys. I still shudder when I think about that day.


----------



## Son (Aug 27, 2006)

*Closest to being shot*

Fellow shot me in a dove field when I was about 16. I saw him following the bird and turned my head just in time. It hurt but none stuck in me. Gathered my composure, waited until he wasn't looking my way and I shot him with an extra full choke. Rolled 'im in the dirt. Bet he hasn't shot anybody else. The fellow was later arrested for trespassing and intoxication and hauled off the field.


----------



## whitworth (Aug 28, 2006)

*Unusual occurrences*

Sitting on the ground against a tree and a "thump" from a shot fired a long ways off, hit the tree right above my head.  Later when I stood the entry was chest high.  

My scariest was walking down a utility clearing on a WMA and there was a hole dug for a post that was never used. Some brush covered the hole and my one leg went down that hole, right up to the hip.  I'm still wondering how I avoided any injury.


----------



## CPiper (Aug 28, 2006)

With a rifle maybe 30-40 feet.
With buckshot about 5-6 inches.

Iv seen a man get shot on a deer hunt, in the leg with 00 buck. A very ugly sight.
And Iv seen a man shoot his Toyota pick up with a .300 Winchester Mag - Still an ugly sight but not as ugly as the above mentioned sight. I was maybe 2 feet away from the man when he shot, and on the other side of the truck was a good friend of mine; 6-12" was all that seperated him from have a .300 hole in his head ... now that would have been a very ugly sight!  

The More important question is:
How close have YOU come to shooting someone??
Me? Never ever even close.


----------



## RBaldree (Aug 28, 2006)

*shootin' story*

A few years ago I was planning to go hunting in an area on my club that had a good bit of kaolin on it, after it had been raining.  Knowing that there was one area that my pickup wasn't going to make it through, I borrowed a buddy's Scout 4wd  and took it to the woods.

As I was cruising this beater truck down the path, I saw the bowl where the kaolin was sitting full of water and I kicked the gas and skipped twice going over the top.  Little did I realize that the owner had pulled off the breather, and I splashed a gallon or two right down the throat of the beast, which coasted to a stop on the other side, wheezing like an old man choking on his last breath.

I knew that my only chance (this far in) was to immediately get headed back on foot, and I did.  After about 45 minutes walking, I came up on a fellow club member cruising the road in his K-Blazer, with big tires and jacked up, and I knew I had hit the redneck jackpot, cause he LIVED for showing off his truck by pulling "lesser" trucks out.  A quick explaination, and we were bouncing our way down the road, and before you could say Jack Sprat, I was chained to his draw hitch and in second gear trying to push the water out of the engine and get back to gasoline.  This is where it got interesting...

Well, the Scout finally fired up, and when it did, right off it lit off all the gasoline that had been gathering in the straight pipe that passed for a muffler, and that thing goes off like a bomb BOOM!  No sooner does that happen than the Blazer (and the Scout, I did mention that we were connected by a logging chain) explode forward like we had been launched, and then there is a second, even louder explosion...  I have NO clue what is going on, but his truck and the Scout drift to a halt, and after I reassure myself that I didn't soil myself and that the Scout is idling fast enough to stay awake, I get out to check on the bubba in the Blazer.

When I get there (and I must mention that I disconnected the chain on the way to him) the guy is sitting there kinda dazed, and there is smoke all in the cab of his truck.  Turns out that when the Scout backfired, it scared him and he kicked the gas, and then his rifle (sitting on passenger seat with barrel on the floor) started to fall over and he reached over and grabbed it by the trigger, and it went off INTO THE FLOOR!  Turns out that he put a round into the back of his motor from about 12 inches, and now his block is cracked and oil is pouring out of it.  He quickly decides to race home hoping to get there before the engine is bone dry, and took off without even checking the chain, after about 100 yards I saw him step on the brake (I guess recollecting that he might be towing me still) look back, and then hit the gas again...  I felt sorry for him, really I did, but I laughed about that for weeks!!!

Robert


----------



## trailbuilder (Aug 28, 2006)

about three years ago during deer  season it was raining so i was hanging out in cousins pawn shop  when lady came in with a 7mag  she was asked if it was loaded when she came through door said no and came over laid it on counter pointing dead at me  safety off . my cousin picks up gun opens bolt live round flies out after a few choice words to her she said i did not know it was loaded it was her boyfriends.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 29, 2006)

man RBaldree thats quite a story there, can't help but laugh!  

Thankfully, I have nothing to add to this post but it is a great reminder of just how easily "accidents" can happen.


----------



## brian chambers (Aug 29, 2006)

artillery and machine gun count?


----------



## champ (Aug 29, 2006)

While standing around a campfire in Lumpkin Co. someone had either deliberately or accidentally placed a round in the fire pit. I was the unlucky soul that took the round. Because it just exploded in the fire, it didn't kill me, just passed around my upper gums and left some copper jacket in my skull. Don't put bullets in a fire!


----------



## RBaldree (Aug 31, 2006)

*Lake George Club incident*

My dad had a club south of Columbus a few years ago, and the club had a big Thanksgiving weekend get-together.  There was this one family that kept everyone else entertained all weekend.  Let me see if I can recount how that went...

Twin sons, 'bout 13 I reckon, sitting in the back of a pickup, eager to get out to the woods for the afternoon hunt.  Now, there was a rule, no loaded firearms in camp, but this kid figured "Hey, if I am in the truck, then I am NOT in camp, else I would be in two places at the same time".  He had a single shot 12 gauge, and was shooting slugs.  He was overly eager for dad to get done with the discussion over where to hunt, and was excitedly cocking the hammer on his shotgun (with his finger on the trigger) and then lowering it back.  Well, the hammer slipped from his thumb, and with the trigger already depressed, the gun made a big bang!  It was pointed up, however, so the only immediate injury was to take the top out of a pine tree, which promptly fell among the gathered hunters...

On Friday morning the 15 year old daughter shows up with the 16 year old "boyfriend".  When paw-in-law-to-be shows up with a doe, the 16 year old wants to appear helpful, so he borrows a knife to help skin the doe out.  He was warned that the knife was sharp!  He proved it when he created a new opening between his thumb and index finger that took 16 stitches to close...

Finally, that evening, after we had all filled outselves to bursting from all the Turkey any white man could ask for, not to mention the many other delicacies that show up on the weekends that the wives come up and take over the cooking, folks started cleaning up.  The family started taking trash that they had and carrying it to the fire, the twins doing it under protest of course.  They had a 4-5 year old little girl as well, and she was helping out as best she could, especially when they started throwing stuff onto the fire.  Now, they weren't supposed to put trash onto the camp fire, but it was kinda chilly, and it had all been paper products or plastic...  Well, the helpful little girl grabs a can that didn't get opened and throws it into the fire without telling anyone what she was doing.  Obviously, it WAS leftover, since it was still there after the meal was over...

8 or 9 guys are sitting around the fire, listening to the crackling flames, warming their feet, and generally remincing about Thanksgiving meals in the past, when the fire explodes!  Folks all over camp are running and ducking for cover, and a couple of them from the fire are singing out "Ohhhhhh, I'm HIT", and to lead credence to that statement, have crimson spots all over them.

Come to find out that the little girl threw an unopened large can of cranberry sauce onto the fire, and it bubbled up to the point that it exploded, and threw that red hot red sauce in a general purpose spray in that area...  Happiness did NOT abound...  We were all so gun-shy at this point that most folks just crouched indoors for a while, and it was generally agreed by the rest of the club members that this family was to be immediately DIS-INVITED from their membership...

Just some of the joys to belonging to a drinking hunting club...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 2, 2006)

i was hunting in a thicket on fort benning that looked like there was no way in from the outside. i had found one small opening into it and had hunted it for several years successfully. my dad and i had seen 5 guys doing a drive down the road which was illegal on benning. as i was sitting in the thicket, a doe starts in and i get ready. all of a sudden shots rang out from close by. the drivers had come toward my thicket and were shooting at the deer trying to get in. they fired 10 or 11 shots into that thicket and one came between me and the tree i was kneeling beside.it was spinning and made a buzzing noise in the air. i hit the ground and started yelling. my dad was up a tree about 1/2 mile away and came down to check on me. he knew the shots were close to where i was and figured it was the deer drivers. it took a while before i could hunt that thicket again.


----------



## danmc (Sep 2, 2006)

2 close calls.  In high school I went out in the country with a couple of guys to shoot some cans with a colt 45 revolver.  We kept telling one of the guys to cock the thing first and he'd be more accurate.  So the idiot cocks it and then lowers the gun to his side.  Heavy gun, light trigger, big boom.  He shoots the concrete slab we were standing on about 1 foot from his foot and about 1 foot from mine.  The 3rd guy took some lead and concrete in the leg.  Needless to say I never went shooting with that guy again.

Then in college, we had to (got to?) take PE classes.  It was pretty cool because there were lots of choices.  So I took a pistol class.  Not bad to head to the range for an hour in between other classes.  Anyway, some idiot took a shot, the gun jammed and while saying "hey, my gun didn't go off" he turned to the right and pointed it towards about 8 of us.  I thought the coach was going to rip his head off.  The other scary one in that class is I watched a guy take the clip out and lay his gun down.  I said "you do know you have one in the chamber right?".  His face went white...


----------



## Allen Waters (Sep 2, 2006)

about 10 years ago on redlands wma. was walking a creek bed real slow around lunch time on a sunday afternoon, new the area well and was pretty sure nobody was hunting in there. anyway i bumped a doe from bush and tall bamboo on the creek bank. knowing the area i knew if i walking quickly about 15 yards through the bamboo the bottom opened up and id be able to see 150-200 yards through there. so.. here i go  ( just to see if she stopped and i could get a shot ) through the bamboo, only to come out the other side and see the doe standing between me and some guy standing about 100 yards on the other side of her.  he shot, isaw the muzzle blast, hit the ground as did the doe!!!  lucky for me his shot was good or it could have been my last day in the woods.  since then i'm not to keen on walking around anymore.  pretty scarey seeing the muzzle blast of a gun pointed straight at you.


----------



## LJay (Sep 4, 2006)

Don't know bout no accidently stuff. But been Purposely shot at a couple of times long ago and far away.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 5, 2006)

1976 a friend had an old Reminton bolt action 30-06. He and I had just finish a morning hunt and was unloading. He pushed his safety off and the rifle fired. The bullet hit the ground between my feet.


----------



## Randy (Sep 5, 2006)

Well one time I was dating this woman and I did not know she was married to a crazy man......................oh you said accidently, sorry never mind.


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Sep 5, 2006)

Mid January, 1976.  West central Minnesota.

Fox hunting in good snow.  My pal and I were in  "white" suits each creeping on our bellies toward a red fox (fur prices were up nice so we worked hard on every fox back then).  Little did we know that we had changed our "approach angles" on the fox and the sleeping fox was directly between us.   I was focused on the fox and couldn't see him.   He started shooting and missed and the fox started running toward me with him blazing with his automatic .243.   I buried myself in the snow and could hear the bullets whizzing by.    The fox got away .

Am sure it would have been just an accident in the local newspaper by a fox hunter.

Honest "mistakes" happen.  Be careful.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 5, 2006)

sitting in camp a few years back at piedmont national forest for muzzleloader hunt and had a bullet go thru camp. The first thing you see when you go into camp is no discharging weapons but some yahoo almost got us. Want camp down at the lake anymore.


----------



## brian chambers (Sep 10, 2006)

hey ljay
 thanks guy


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 10, 2006)

Something similar happen to my buddy, he was looking at guns in a glass cabinet , when a guy walked in with a .45 cal. pistol and told the gunsmith he had a stuck round in the chamber, he hands it to teh gunsmith and the round went off, striking my friend's right hand, he almost lost half a hand.

Needless to say my friend is very wealthy today and can still use 3 fingers including his shooting finger.
I wouldn't want to become wealthy that way, but he did after a large settlement.


----------



## WSB (Sep 10, 2006)

I haven't come close to getting shot with a rifle, but does a arrow count?

Last bow season I was in the yard shooting my bow, the deer target was in the back yard and I was shooting beside the house. I live in a subdivision but my back yard backs up to some woods, so it's the only angle I have to shoot. My neighbor on the hill above me I noticed was shooting at his deer target and his house is sourounded by other houses, so he had his set up shooting toward my back yard. I did'nt like this but I thought I would talk to him about it later. When I would go and get my arrows I would stop at the corner of the house and make sure he was'nt shooting, this worked fine for a while. I was going to quit and walked to the side of the house and looked up and didn't see him, I thought he had quit too. I walked down and started pulling a arrow and I heard it coming, it sounded like a whistling and I know what was but I didn't know where it was going. I just drawed up by the target. It stuck in the ground 2 foot behind my target. I went in the house and my wife said asked what was the matter I was white as a ghost. So after I told her what had happened and had calmed down I went back outsided and pulled it out of the ground and it had a 125 gr. muzzy broadhead on it!  I went up there and talked to him about it and told him I would apreciate it if he would'nt shot that way any more. I belive it scared him as bad as it did me.


----------



## holadude (Sep 10, 2006)

I've been hit by shot on 2 occasions.  Once while hunting in NY, a duck hunter let loose in the marsh a couple hundred yards away from my treestand.  I heard the shot coming through the trees, so I put my head down.  At least one pellet hit my hat.  The other time, I was squirrell hunting, when a fellow hunter shot at a squirrell off in the distance, and I got the same treatment that I did in NY.  No injuries at least!  Last January, I was bow hunting next to a golf course when a golf ball bounced off my tree.  The golfer had no Idea I was there.  He just shot wide of the fairway.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm not going to count combat duty in Iraq LOL

Last year Rifle season in KS.  I was in a portable blind in a thick fence row about 300yds from a river.  I had THREE orange hunting vest tied to the blind for safety.  Some pheasant hunters came in behind me and were hunting a grown over field behind me.  I heard shotguns blasting and pellets whistling and impacting all around me.  I hit the ground and began yelling hunter over here stop!!!!

Never saw the guys don't know if it was accidental or they were trying to scare me.  Those KS boys gave me some strange looks(not were glad to see ya looks) when they saw my GA tags.


----------



## flyingt (Oct 7, 2006)

When I was just a baby My older brother and sister had some friends over at the house. They were upstairs playing in the bedroom. My mom and Dad where outside by the road talking to a police officer at his squad car who was a family friend. All the sudden my Mom says she heard the worst sound in the world, BOOM!!! come from the upstairs bedroom. My mom dad and the officer bolt upstairs to find my  brother sister and friends scared outta there witts looking at a hole in the bed next to one of there friends. 
 To this day my Mom says it was like the gun went off and thet all froze in time because no one even moved when she entered the room nor did they say anything either they just stared. 
I'm thinking everyone similtaneously crapped there pants at the same time and couldn't move!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Oct 9, 2006)

when i was about 12 or 13 years old some of my old friends talked me in to going fishing with them in this old guys pond.well we ride our bikes over there and start catching big catfish around 10lbers.well all of sudden this big ol heavyset meanlooking biker dude comes up on the other side of the pond and starts holaring and throughs up doublebarrel we take of running just leave our poles and BOOM BOOM we here the pellets hiting the trees around us.never went back there again.


----------



## 270win (Oct 9, 2006)

First year hunting deer... 6 or 7 years ago, I was in a box stand overlooking a food plot.  There were maybe 6-7 does in the plot feeding.  I was very relaxed as they had been there for about 30 minutes.  Suddenly I hear this loud thump and the doe right under my stand does a 4' vertical jump and takes off running.  About the time she landed from her jump I hear the gun shot.  Some idiot on the neighboring club shot her in our food plot.  He never saw me until I started going nuts in the stand.  Called DNR, they never caught him.  It was tempting to shoot back!!  It was probably 20 feet away from hitting me but this guy shot from about 250 yards.... Anyway, that was close enough!

270


----------



## Gunsmoke (Oct 11, 2006)

When i was  in my teens  while sitting on a big rock  I heard a zinging sound then a crack and another and another I ducked behind the rock and started yelling  no one answered me  so i got the heck out of there it was on public land.Another time  I was posted on the edge of  a field  and heard  the zinging noise then a shot again 3 more times  I look up the hill and see  one of the guys  we were hunting with about 300 yards away and a deer running towards me he was shooting at it while it ran towards me  I shot it right between the two front legs he came running down all excited  thought he had got it . We had a good  talk about  things find out  that was the first deer he ever shot at.Never went hunting  with him again.


----------



## Jason280 (Oct 12, 2006)

I've had several occasions.  I had a friend's ND miss my right foot by a few inches. The worst was an AK round go whizzing right behind my head in a shop.  I used to work in a Class III dealership that rented out fully-auto weapons to use in our indoor range.  One of the idiot customers had an AK jam, and he brought it out to us with a loaded mag (and one in the chamber).  I was helping another customer, and a friend of mine was attempting to unload the gun when it went off directly behind me, and lodged in the ceiling.  pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie, was that thing loud!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 14, 2007)

i'd have to say my closest call was rabbit huntin LAST YEAR  the dogs were workin a thick hedge row and we had hunters on one side... well, we were all a good ways from each other until this one nutjob ( a friend of a friend that wasnt really invited ) goes runnin up through the hedge row cause he "thought he might see a rabbit on the other side "... we warned him against this, but he snuck through somehow and about the time we go "hey where'd ______ go?" i hear BOOOOOOM  then i hear the shot go comin through the woods, then i feel my boot get hit with some rabbit shot... none went through my snake boots but they broke almost through... turns out ole bone head got about 75 yards ahead of us and the dogs, seen one run back down the hedgerow and shot at it... well he missed and i guess hit a tree, log something to make it ricochet... i aint proud of myself but i busted through that hedgerow and... well... i wont go further but needless to say he has to have some corrective surgery done on his front tooth!  he aint goin huntin with us this year thats fer dang sure


----------



## Larry Rooks (Oct 14, 2007)

The last time I hunted public land where just any fool can sign up and come in with a loaded gun.  Turkey hunting on
Peidmont.  I had gone into a foodplot about 1/2 mile off of the main road.  I set up my plastic decoy, one that just sits there and don't move or make a sound.  I had been there for about an hour and had seen two Jakes come yakking at the decoy already, and let em go.  Well, here come this fool walking in on the road and spotted the decoy, the one that don't move or make any sound and has NO beard attached.  The ijit dropped down on his knees with the
biggest holes I have EVER seen, two of em side by side from a 10 ga double, and was donna kill my decoy, you  know, the one that don't move or make a sound and has no beard, and the dang decoy was dead in line tween Me and that DOUBLE barreled 10 ga.  I yelled and toled over on my back at the same time, saying, oh S$%^, if he's gonna shoot me it's gonna be in the butt and not the face.
I tensed up and waited, and when I realized my butt was
not on fire from 10 ga pellets, I eased around and he was just waving at me, turned and walked away.  I packed my
poop up and sang Dixie ALL THE WAY back to the truck, left, and ain't hunted public land since


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 14, 2007)

sorry for the double post guys


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, the post with the pic on the second page of this thread is one i have not looked at in a little while...thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 14, 2007)

sorry P&Y...  i think if everyone had a pic like that of themselves as a reminder the woods would be alot safer... it  sure reminds me of what could happen because of other people's carelesness. thats why i like to hunt alone or with people i know are safe...


----------



## weakie (Oct 15, 2007)

When I was 4 or 5 we used to live next to a creek. I have a older brother by 3 years. I guess he knew some kids who stole bullets from their dad and brought them out to the creek. We used to take turns smashing them with rocks lol. Then this kid brought over 12 guage shotgun shells and we used to hang out the second story deck and drop em to the ground and every now and then they would go off with 4 little kids staring down at em while they hit. A few ywears later we used to lay the bullets on their side and smack em with a hammer. I really dont know what was wrong with us other then having a single mom working 3 jobs. Too little supervision. Now I have a 5 year old and couldnt even imagine him doing stuff like that.


----------



## potsticker (Oct 15, 2007)

It seems to me that hunting by oneself may be a safe sport.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 15, 2007)

I wasn't almost accidentally shot but while squirrel hunting my partner decided to get up and walk around.  He shot at a squirrel in a tree and I heard the bullet whizz past me about 60 yards to my right.  I heard the bullet before the crack of the gun.

This one wasn't an accident, but while patrolling a road in Iraq I had an AK-47 round hit the Humvee door right by my ear.  That'll scare ya a little.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 15, 2007)

How close did I come to getting accidentally shot?

About 2.5 inches nears as I could tell when that buckshot went by my ear.  I don't know how close it came to other body parts.

But I do know it was my first and last experience hunting deer with dogs.  No offense to dog hunters, the guy that almost shot me was on his first time too.  Scared him as much as me, well maybe not.


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 16, 2007)

Once as a teenager, I had a drunk follow me back to our church after a get together and point a 357 in my face, accusing me of trying to drag race him. I passed him on the highway, he was doing 20mph!!! You know how much bigger the muzzle looks when it's in your face?? 
Another time, in a hurry to get to the stand, I slung my rifle, 7mm mag, across my shoulder and took off. I couldn't remember if I had set the safety after I had loaded it, so I just reached back while I was walking and tried to find the safety. You know what happened next, BOOM!!! right by my right ear. A lesson learned that way is one you will never forget!! I think that is why I love bowhunting so much now!!


----------



## hunter_58 (Oct 16, 2007)

I was dove hunting with a couple friends.  When everything was over and we were walking out, the two friends in front side by side and i in back , about that time the one directly in front of me lays his gun flat across his shoulder, point directly at and only inches from my face.  
I looked down the barrel and didn't like it, so i take a couple fast steps to get beside them , about that time the shotgun goes off, if i had waited 4 more seconds i would not have a head.


    Bad day
I was helping another friend move, it was a Friday night.
he and his wife had sold their house and the new owner was moving in on Saturday, my friend gave them  a key and made them promise they would not come by or enter the house until Saturday.
well Friday night we returned after delivering a load of stuff and found these people in the house.
my friend goes immediently to his bedroom then goes berserk telling them to get out leave dont come back ectera.
when they leave i ask him what the heck was wrong.
   It seems when he went in the bed room the couples two young kids had his loaded pistol playing with it while the parents were going through the rest of the house.
my friend had no kids and kept his pistol loaded in the bed room closet and these kids found it.


----------



## Tombuster (Oct 16, 2007)

Booner Killa said:


> I caught a pellet in my left hand duck hunting. A buddy shot a wounded duck on the water and he didn't know exactly where I was and a piece of steel shot went to the bone in my ring finger.  It got infected and I had to get it removed. There is about an inch and a half scar running up my finger. A great reminder of what can happen when someone does something irresponsible. I'm really lucky that was the only pellet that hit me. I was only 30 yds from him when he shot!!!!!



Is that why you can't throw a softball?


----------



## Tombuster (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess my closest was several times answering calls in Dekalb County.........and it weren't hunting.


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 17, 2007)

been rained a few times during dove season but thats it!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Oct 17, 2007)

The photo of the young man laying in hospital bed on page two gets your attention.  TRESSPASSERS, there should be a severe penalty for ANYONE tresspassing and hunting on
anothers property without permission, JAIL TIME.  If this old coot had not been tresspassing, these two young men would not have had to spend so much time in the hospital.
LUCKILY, it was not deer season and the weapon a high
powered rifle. 
Dang it, just can not say enough about how tresspassers are nothing but low life scum to start with.  I will shoot back
if they cut loose on me, unidentified target or not, and I'm a pretty dang good shot.  Ya'll be careful out there and wear the dang aggrevating orange vest for safety sake


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 17, 2007)

Once while sittign around shooting the bull with friends we started looking at each others pistols. One guy, pulls it out and hands it around, forgetting to take the round out of the chamber. The 45 goes off. 

Now there are 5 of us in a small living room of a house built on a slab. We found where the bullet went through the carpet right in the middle of all of us, bounced off the slab, back through the carpet, through one side of the coffee table then through the other, then hit the sofa between a buddies legs!!

It had lost enough steam that it did not puncture the sofa but just fell onto the carpet. It was so hot you coldn't touch it!

The guy whose gun it was happened to be the only cop in the room!!!


----------



## one_shot (Oct 17, 2007)

I was was coming down the tree with my gun on my shoulder and A 15 year boy aimed  a 30-06 up the tree. I hollowed in a kind of different voice  ( chill bumps had went down my back & bounced off my butt, then hit me in the vocal cord) You are not going to shot me? He then  lowered the gun,he said I scared him. I told him a few words. He walked away.


----------



## whitworth (Oct 17, 2007)

*Sitting on the ground next to a tree*

and this whomp hits the tree.  Later I stood up and inspected the bullet hole at chest high.

Fella blew up a handgun at the range and the scrapnel flew all over the place.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 17, 2007)

not close have been shot !!!! By my sister actcidently....

Oh my Bad forgot to take her to court...back then the judge would have said Danny why did you get in the way of a fire arm ...case dimissed get out of here

I love the simple courts back in the day Brian Nichols would be roasting right now instead of causing the people to put out so much money...oh well I'm off


----------



## Jranger (Oct 19, 2007)

*Back in the mid 90's...*

My hunting buddy took me to his uncles property out in Buchanan (*sp), GA. I hunted the morning without much going on, saw a spike and doe but I let them walk. As the morning progressed I kept hearing rapid gunfire down in the bottom below the tree I was in. I just figured someone was going nuts with a 22 or something similar. WRONG, lucky for me, after a couple of hours of annoying gunshots I made my way down out of the stand. As I went to find my buddy I noticed the direction of the fire had changed, seemed to be facing me at this point. I come around a bend only to find my buddy piled up on the logging road hunting some cover, fast. It was then I noticed the trees about head high were loosing there leaves and bark rapidly. I ducked down just in case, about that time the shooter decided to spray the tree line. I hit the ground, bullets are cracking and pooping all around, not a pleasant sound, no I understand what grandpa meant my the popping of the near miss. My buddy is at the point of returning fire, I'm yelling for him to stop and crawl over my way so we can get the #*&@ outta there. The shooting never subsides, FULL AUTO weapons are spraying around us. We managed to get out unscathed other than a few scrapes from the rocky road. We spoke to a nearby farmer who told us that some group from up in Michigan would come down and have "weekend retreats" there. They were known for blowing stuff up, and firing full auto weapons for hours at a time. Most of the folks around there had already dealt with close calls of stray bullets in their homes so they were angry but fearful of the group. I still remember the day and can't imagine what would have happened if I was hunting up in one of the trees in that bottom on that morning. I found it hard to believe that people would not verify what lies beyond their targets before a Malay like what I was witness too was let loose.


----------



## hevishot (Oct 19, 2007)

I got shot by my idiot cousin quail hunting down in Mitchell county back in the day...got a pile of pellets dug out of my face and neck and was lucky to not loose an eye....still got one pellet in my cheek bone that they couldnt get....good times.


----------



## grim (Oct 19, 2007)

"What's the closest you've come to being accidently shot? "

I'm thinking it was the time I told a game warden that his hypocritical and selfish interpetation of the law was "chicken excrement".   Apparently, they dont like that.  

Then again, that may not have been an accidental shooting.

Edited for typing around the censor.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 21, 2007)

*I've had a couple....*

16 yrs old sitting on a steep ridgeline in SE Ohio squirrell hunting. I hear the squirrell coming through leaves and aim at the spot I think he'll pop over the knoll at. Just then I hear the roar of a shotgun and the noise of shot comin through the woods. I really to this day dont know how I reacted that quick but some how rolled and the shot hit my thick canvas hunting coat. It hurt but didnt penetrate.

Sitting in my deer stand in Arkansas and some fool on a dirt road starts shooting at a doe running throught the woods with a semi-automatic, totally illlegal shooting off the road.
I could hear the bullets hitting trees around me and passing under my stand. I was soooo mad I let the deer go by stood up and yelled. You could hear the truck door slam and the idiot race off.


----------



## turky93 (Oct 21, 2007)

well we were sittin in our yard,and we could hear somebody way off shooting targets,this went on for about 20 min. then all of a sudden,i hear THUD after lookin for about 5 minutes...i find a entry hole in the side of the house,then i go to the other side,theres the exit hole,i look over and theres a crack running up the truck windshield,with a 9 mm bullet laying on the ground. so we call the county deputies and they go get the guy and bring him over,he was about 300 yrds away,on the other side of nothing but THICK woods,shooting into a bale of hay,and some how a 9mm made it through and came within 7 feet of me,my mom,and my 2 yr old bro. kinda scary


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Oct 21, 2007)

Never had almost been shot by anyone but I did manage to shoot myself. When I was 14 me and my friend went out to their famlies cabin with his dad. We threw bottles into the pond and we were on the dock taking turns shooting at them very safely. Well his dad let us shoot his first gun that was a sawed off 22 cal. from the barrel and stock. His father did it so it would fit him well when he was little. 
      I've always have been very big my life and so at 14 I think I was 6ft or so and I wanted to give this gun a try. Well first shot I miss so second shot I prop up better and so since I was big shooting this little tiny (maybe 2ft) gun my finger got in the way and right when I fired my left index finger hurt like """". I didn't know what in the world happen. To make a long story short I now have a dent in my finger. I laugh now how stupid it was but I never even thought to not rest the barrel on the tip of my finger.


----------



## polaris30144 (Oct 22, 2007)

I've had a few close calls over the years. 
 One time when I was about 15, we had a bunch of guys at our deer camp. While doing the morning dishes, a very loud explosion happened right beside me. The water bucket sitting on the sink exploded, sending hot water and plastic everywhere and me diving for cover. It seems an inexperienced hunter, that had been told not to load his gun near camp had stepped out the door and chambered a round. He then pulled the trigger to see if the safe was on. The results of his test was the water bucket exploding, me getting a hot shower of water and plastic and my Dad taking his gun away from him till he left shortly after to go home. This guy was 45 years old, not a kid.

 The second time I had a close call was Turkey hunting. I shot a turkey early one day and decided since the limit was two, to just stay in my ground blind after retrieving the dead one. I waited for an hour and started calling. About twenty minutes later I see a guy sneaking through the woods like Rambo. I watched as he came closer to my stand. He got about thirty yards from me, swung his shotgun up towards me and fired in one motion. He blasted my dead turkey laying on the ground next to my blind!!! I yelled as loud as my voice could go. The guy looked like he had seen a ghost, turned around and ran away.

 Another time a friend and I were standing on a hill in a power line talking. All of a sudden my friend falls over backwards and then I hear a gun shot. My friend was moaning. I looked immediately around to see if I could see who shot. No one was visible. I bent down to help my friend who had been shot in the lower jaw. I put pressure on it and made sure he could breathe ok. When he came around I told him I would go get help. He is ok after many surgeries to rebuild his jaw and we never did find out who shot him. It was deer season and we figured someone shot at a deer from a distance away, missed the deer and never knew they had shot someone.

 I am an avid believer in Hunter Safety courses.


----------

